# Help with maggots in the lounge?



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Wolfg4ng said:


> Hi,
> 
> Noticed about 5 maggots on the lounge floor this morning!! They were just in front of the sofa. We keep our house pretty clean and tidy so was a big shock. I just can’t fathom where on earth they could have come from? I mean if they were in the kitchen near the bin then fair enough. We had a deep clean of the lounge and there were so crumbs under one of the sofas but nothing substantially. Nor did we see anymore maggots anywhere. For the whole day we haven’t seen anymore but I’m dreading the have come from somewhere. Any ideas? Thanks
> View attachment 708683


Hmm.

Nice to meet you! Sorry for the reason.

That looks like a fly larva, for sure. They mostly feed on decaying matter, which is why you usually find them near the trash. But not always.

I wish I could think of a "pat" formula by which means you could search for where yours are coming from. Since it's only 5, maybe not so bad; but more appear you might have a problem.

I once had a mama kitty cat who gave birth under the sofa in my living room; one of the kittens died for unknown reasons, and we found maggots in the carpet. Disposed of the corpus delecti, cleaned the rug, all good.

Just a thought in your situation: if your house has an attic, or space between floors above your lounge, maybe look and see if there's something up there that might have fallen through a hole in the ceiling? I know that sounds like a big stretch but it won't hurt to look. Since they can't crawl far or fly, the maggots either came from right nearby or fell from someplace.

That's not as weird as you might think; my house is being redone, and there's all kinds of places where critters can gain unwanted entry, including possums, raccoons, squirrels, etc. and sometimes they find their way in and die, and beget swarms of flies and their larvae.

So, provide any further details you can. Hope we can help, and welcome!


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Any pets? Flies will lay eggs in a wound.
Check for injuries to any pets you may have. 
I don't think they can crawl much, so something brought them there to the sofa.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You did not check for dropped food between the sofa cushions, did you?
A lounge is where people eat snacks.


----------



## Wolfg4ng (5 mo ago)

Steve2444 said:


> Any pets? Flies will lay eggs in a wound.
> Check for injuries to any pets you may have.
> I don't think they can crawl much, so something brought them there to the sofa.


Thanks guys. We have a small dog so will check him thoroughly. Checked ceiling very carefully and no gaps for them to have fallen from. So strange they were in front of the sofa on bare carpet that didn’t have any clutter on it or anything. At least if they were in the lounge I would expect them to be under the sofa or something. Like you said they must have brought in by something and fallen there. The dog must be the Trojan 😂


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Wolfg4ng said:


> Thanks guys. We have a small dog so will check him thoroughly. Checked ceiling very carefully and no gaps for them to have fallen from. So strange they were in front of the sofa on bare carpet that didn’t have any clutter on it or anything. At least if they were in the lounge I would expect them to be under the sofa or something. Like you said they must have brought in by something and fallen there. The dog must be the Trojan 😂


Hmm. Maybe someone was transporting trash with maggots in it, and they got dropped on the rug? Unusual, but it can happen.


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

Take a look at the underside of the carpet. They might be in there.


----------



## Wolfg4ng (5 mo ago)

AllanJ said:


> You did not check for dropped food between the sofa cushions, did you?
> A lounge is where people eat snacks.


I did and it was mostly crumbs. Is that enough for maggots?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Maggots really need a relatively moist environment, or they dry out and die.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Dogs can bring in meat and just not tell you about it. They will hide it and flies will lay their eggs. Or the meat already had the eggs when rover brought it in.


----------



## marrystalbergerdmz81 (5 mo ago)

uhhhh scary


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> Dogs can bring in meat and just not tell you about it. They will hide it and flies will lay their eggs. Or the meat already had the eggs when rover brought it in.


Cats, too!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Maggots tend to crawl/wiggle towards the light. Some are more adventurous than others. Maybe you could remember where the light was coming from & search in the other direction?

I live near 3 dairies, & a horse farm, so there are plenty of flies.

I've read that flies are attracted to the light at twilight, especially.

It sounds like your doggie wants to keep this treat to himself, if it is him/her.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Were they alive when you found them?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Wolfg4ng maybe give us an update? We're all abuzz with curiosity about your situation.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

DoomsDave said:


> We're all abuzz


No we're not !! Such a goofy pun  Seriously we would like to know the findings. I have found maggots in the floorboard of my work truck, but that's because I drop things. Sometimes I clean it.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Wolfg4ng said:


> Hi,
> 
> Noticed about 5 maggots on the lounge floor this morning!! They were just in front of the sofa. We keep our house pretty clean and tidy so was a big shock. I just can’t fathom where on earth they could have come from? I mean if they were in the kitchen near the bin then fair enough. We had a deep clean of the lounge and there were so crumbs under one of the sofas but nothing substantially. Nor did we see anymore maggots anywhere. For the whole day we haven’t seen anymore but I’m dreading the have come from somewhere. Any ideas? Thanks


Have you tried bamboo skewers and hold them over the bbq grille? Little bit of soy sauce helps.


----------



## Saber22 (5 mo ago)

Hello,

Depending on where you live I have seen live mice with wounds and have magots on them.
I have even seen mice with BotFlies large magot under skin of mice.

Mice can get in evn the smallest hole/opening.
If a mouse or mice got in they could be cause.
Also if you use poison and mice ate it that could also be the cause.

Seal small holes with pestblock and/or other methods.

Hope you find the cause.
Saber


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

Could be moth larvae, too. Some are that plump.


----------

